# Vostok Accuracy



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

Bought a Vostok amphibia about six months ago and have been wearing it every day since and i am amazed by its accuracy within 3 to 4 seconds every day.These watches represent great value for money


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

mediummynd said:


> Bought a Vostok amphibia about six months ago and have been wearing it every day since and i am amazed by its accuracy within 3 to 4 seconds every day.These watches represent great value for money


Another one i had and flipped ,agree value for money mate


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree; a good Amphibia is a watch to hang on to - great beaters and very accurate timekeepers...


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

They vary. Some are much better than others but most of them are better than their published spec.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I bought one of these (pic from net). Very nice watch but was some 30secs a day fast after its settling in period. Did not take too long to tweek it to withing 5 secs/day.










Cost over Â£110, having seen the build quality and finish prefer paying for the pure Vostoks, these really are not worth the money.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I have way to many of these things! One of the six is a bit hit and miss, the rest are very good for timekeeping.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Was given one about two years ago as a basket case.

Managed to coax it back to life using my limited skills with a hammer.

It now keeps good time and loves being misused around high magnetic fields and voltages.

The only problem I have with it is that sometimes the hand winding mechanism jams.

The solution is to wear it.

Very robust unit if not very pretty.


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I have just got a Vostok Amphibia, and have found it to be running slow at a loss of around 5 mins a day. Mine has a 2416b movement, probably from the 80's - do those who have commented in this thread have similar, or modern movements?

Is there any way to adjust these watches, or is a clean and re-lube the best option - as it looks like it could probably do with one!!

BTW, whats the going rate for a clean and re-lube of a watch like this.....given you can buy a new one for around Â£30?


----------

